# Leaking Faucet: Single Handle Shower Head



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello! 
Our bathtub has been leaking for YEARS but has recently gotten worse. It was a slow drip and I could turn the faucet handle one way and it would slow it down. Now that doesn't even work. I also hear what sounds like air consistently and I could turn the handle and it would stop. Now it doesn't stop. :wink:
It leaks from the faucet spout itself but we think it is because of the single handle faucet handle and its innards.
It is a Delta faucet which was likely installed when the home was built in 1987. I've read that Delta uses universal parts, but is that the case for this older model?
Can anyone provide me guidance in what we may need to do? I see many replacements for faucet trim, but not with the diverter (I think that's what that little push button is under the handle is called) like ours has.
We'd prefer to not call in a plumber. I poked around the net and it seems rather simple, except I am not sure if we need a new valve, or just the seats, washers, springs, or maybe cartridge. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Your assessment of " _just the seats, washers, springs, or maybe cartridge_ " is correct most of the time.

If you are missing the Mod. No. etc., you may need to call Delta and describe this control to get the correct rebuild parts unless someone on the forum can provide that information.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Is there usually a model number somewhere on the handle/trim?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chicy724 said:


> Is there usually a model number somewhere on the handle/trim?


Usually never. 

If the paper work, that came with it when new, is missing we're usually out of luck for Mod. numbers.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Replace the stem ball to it won't hurt do a full rebuild.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

that is a delta 636 faucet....you can goggle it....


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm officially intimidated. I don't know what parts I need. I emailed Delta. Is it easier/cheaper to just start with a new model? I googled parts and am getting a mix of faucet and shower parts. And some say "for prior to 3/2006" but is an expensive cartridge and parts kit..


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Delta hasn't really helped much. It seems like my request got lost so I just resubmitted with photos.
Does anyone else have any guidance? Is it 100% the Delta 636 model? If so, I wasn't able to find specific parts online; it was very, very confusing. It seems Delta 636 model has many variations.
I went to Home Depot and they guy was zero help without having the actual faucet in hand. It is still in my wall.. 
Thank you..


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

what you need 1- rp4993 seat and springs.
1- rp212 ball assy.

shut off water remove handle assy ..remove big nut ..watch how it come apart...replace seats & springs replace ball put all other parts back turn on water to check for leaks...:yes::yes::yes: by the way these parts work on models 602,606,612,622,636,642..


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> what you need 1- rp4993 seat and springs.
> 1- rp212 ball assy.
> 
> shut off water remove handle assy ..remove big nut ..watch how it come apart...replace seats & springs replace ball put all other parts back turn on water to check for leaks...:yes::yes::yes: by the way these parts work on models 602,606,612,622,636,642..


Thanks so much! Delta finally got back with me after my second attempt. They told me it was indeed a 600 series but didn't specify the actual model number, and that it could be one of two sets of springs and I had to take it apart to tell. 

RP77737 - Seems to have both types of springs that the rep said I would need one or the other of. Looks like I can get this set at Home Depot, to be safe.. it has both types of springs.
RP4993 - What the rep said the majority of their faucets have. 
RP212 - The ball assembly.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

So... Yes right parts.
But, bad stuff happened when we tried to replace them. The cap behind the shower handle wouldn't come off. Hubby wound up twisting the pipes coming from the wall trying to get it off. Had no water for that night or morning. 
Had to call our "guy" and he was able to get here the following day and was able to sweat new pipes onto the existing valve in the wall. 
All better.

New issue.. the tub will not hold water permanently. It slooooooooowly drains out. And the shower still squeals something crazy most times you turn it on. Tried a new shower head and no-go. New post.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

chicy724 said:


> So... Yes right parts.
> But, bad stuff happened when we tried to replace them. The cap behind the shower handle wouldn't come off. Hubby wound up twisting the pipes coming from the wall trying to get it off. Had no water for that night or morning.
> Had to call our "guy" and he was able to get here the following day and was able to sweat new pipes onto the existing valve in the wall.
> All better.
> ...


What kind of stopper, plunger style? Sometimes the rubber seal wears out, or something is stuck in it holding it up a little. 

Does shower squeal when shower head is removed?


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't try it yet without a shower head. I considered it but didn't want to create a mess just yet 
The stopper is internal, I assume. There is just a cover with holes in the top. To stop water from draining, I flip the toggle on the tub up and it works for the most part. But it drains super slow.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

To note: There is no diverter on the tub spout, which I am used to. My other tub has that. The diverter that turns the shower on and off is on the panel mid-shower under the temperature, on/off handle. The thing that makes the tub drain/not drain is on the tub. My other tub does not have this. 
Would a photo help? I don't know the proper terms for these parts...


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes some pictures would help when you get a chance. Thanks.

Just place a rubber stopper over the drain as well until you're ready to replace it. Sounds like the rubber seal is worn or may just need removing and given a good cleaning. Could be some kind of buildup.

If shower still makes squealing noise with the shower head removed, then the problem is in the valve/water pressure (You stated there is no diverter). Cartridge may just need a good cleaning to remove any sediment or replacement. Easy fix.

If no squealing with shower head removed, then check shower head for a water restrictor and remove it or try a different shower head. Most new ones have them and they can restrict the flow of water and cause the squealing. Just a suggestion.

Others will be along with more advice/suggestions.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the tips!
Quick Question... When I changed the shower head out, there was a black circle inside the arm coming off the wall. It was just inside the tip of the arm, where the shower head attaches. Is that supposed to be there? 

Also, the new shower head had a small black circle with mesh inside- much like you'd see on a regular faucet- that went inside the shower head part that attaches to the arm on the wall. Is that the flow restrictor? 

I will get some pics later tonight. I will take a pic of the shower/tub parts we're having trouble with, along with the other tub/shower to explain the point that there is no diverter on the other tub. There is one on the problem-shower/tub. 
:thumbup:


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

That black circle you speak of sounds like the washer. That's suppose to be there. That plastic mesh with all the little holes in it, is the flow restrictor. That can be removed, but keep the black washer there.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Alright.. I am back and armed with photos and info.
1. Shower does not scream without a shower head on. I lowered pressure to the house with the shower head on and it almost seemed to have gotten worse but that's relative. So.... cleaning the cartridge... how do I do that? Oh, and ummm.. what IS the cartridge? 
Is it something that sounds super easy like replacing the seats and springs did, but could wind up in catastrophe like happened with the replacing of the seats and springs? 

2. Photo 1 is the guest bath tub parts. The toggle that I use to keep water in the tub is on the tub, not the spout like I am used to. This is the one that slooooooooooooooooooooly drains water, and is the same one we have the screaming problem with. Excuse the cruddiness.. it's calcium build up from years and years of dripping! This is a newer tub spout that we installed when we moved in 5.5 years ago because the old one was literally disintegrating from so many prior years of dripping. Great to know the previous owners told us there were no plumbing issues...








3. Photo 2 is the master bath tub. Looks like they put a cover over the old toggle thingy and installed a spout that has a diverter.. but I don't see where it's going to keep water IN the tub any more without a rubber stopper.








4. Photo 3 is the black ring with mesh that we called the restrictor, which I removed from the new shower head. 








5. Photo 4 is the black thing I said was in the shower arm. I put a screw driver in it so you can tell there is a hole in it. 








6. Is anything in this picture the cartridge? This is the valve broken, before we got it repaired. We had to put the cap back on because it was dripping.








P.S. I should mention we are building a new place and renting this one out in a few months.. so I want to fix this stuff before that but the cheaper the better.. so the less need of a Plumber the better!


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

That's an old washer from your old shower head that your screwdriver is in (photo 4). You can pull that out and discard it. That may be your problem. It's jammed up in the shower arm and needs to come out. Should just pop right out of there with the screwdriver.

Your new shower head (photo 3) has a new washer with built in mesh which acts like an aerator. That's all you need. You may not be able to remove the wire mesh. Put it back in and try it again after you get that old washer out of the shower arm.

Flow restrictor looks something like a piece of plastic with 5 or 6 small holes in it;


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks! I will remove that and try it. I can see a white piece in the new shower head that's probably like the blue thing you show (restrictor) but I don't see a way to get to it.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Probably. Post a picture of it. Thanks. 

Sometimes you need a long needle nose pliers or long flat tip screwdriver. Some are built right in and can't be removed. Depends on shower head.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

I think this one is built in.... It's a $10 one from Home Depot.
I removed the washer that was stuck inside the shower arm, and tried the new shower head both with the aerator and without the aerator. Still screaming like a banshee.

















Here is the old shower head we put on there about 5 years ago.
Maybe this one is removable?


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

I cut out the white piece in the old shower head. Still screaming. This is what it looks like now...


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Then your problem is in the valve or diverter (post 18, picture 6), I assume this is the shower that is squealing? 

Do you know the name/brand/model? It looks like an old delta 600 series. Idk for sure, could be a moen, just guessing. If so, go to their website, call or chat and explain your situation. They have how to videos, and instruction sheets. They may send you out new ones for free. Just a suggestion. Both have excellent customer service and will walk you through it.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

jmon said:


> Then your problem is in the valve or diverter (post 18, picture 6), I assume this is the shower that is squealing?
> 
> Do you know the name/brand/model? It looks like an old delta 600 series. Idk for sure, could be a moen, just guessing. If so, go to their website, call or chat and explain your situation. They have how to videos, and instruction sheets. They may send you out new ones for free. Just a suggestion. Both have excellent customer service and will walk you through it.


I emailed Delta (it is a Delta). Per another's comment, I am basing my info that this is a 636 Delta Faucet. Delta just confirms that it is a 600 series and that's it.
They told me it does not have a cartridge. They suggested I flush the valve.. which I think was already done during these repairs.
Is the diverter the long stem coming out of the bottom of the valve area (middle of shower, where the handle is)? I am responding to Delta to ask them what that part # is in case I have to replace that.

Yes, it is noise coming out of the shower. Just using the tub spout is fine. Also, when I turn on the shower, a little water still comes out of the tub spout.


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

First kudos to your "guy" for repairing the broken tube on the faucet valve body. Few of us professionals will ever do that because it is difficult, time consuming and will not always work right when completed. You mentioned Home Depot, it sounds like your HD is like most and the plumbing _salesperson_ was worthless. Any one with the smallest bit of plumbing sales knowledge would know what parts you need for this very, very common faucet repair. I think HD stinks but they should have the part you need to fix your squeal in stock. The squeal is from the pull out diverter being worn. This replacement part is included in HD's national standard parts assortment so they better have it in stock. Or Delta may send you one, contact them again.


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

Went to HD, got a genuine Delta diverter. RP5649 and a 7/8th inch deep socket to pull the old out.
Squeal is gone.. so far. I am not doing my happy dance just yet. I will be rechecking tomorrow to make sure it's not a fluke! There is still a little water that runs out of the spout when the shower is on but not as much as it did before. 
If this is fixed.. then the last issue is the tub draining. I bought a Danco universal kit with a push down tub stopper and a diverter plate to replace the old. We shall see what happens with that!


----------



## chicy724 (Jul 2, 2012)

So, Delta got back to me after I asked them about the part number for the diverter.
Good thing I figured it out myself. They never told me the part #, and gave me specific instructions to take the shower head off, and take apart the rest of it down to the valve, and including taking off the tub spout, and flush it out instead.

Good thing I did stuff before they got back to me because I replaced the diverter stem and the squeal is gone. Otherwise I would have had to take the entire thing apart once to flush everything, and when that didn't work I would have had to take it all apart again.

I hope this posts helps others out there because it's been lots of fun troubleshooting all of this! :thumbsup:


----------

